# Yes, I know Bill Mattocks might not want me to ask this but... Which grappling is best for me?



## Zombocalypse (Nov 30, 2022)

Ha ha. Another one of those questions...

Here's the thing...

Locally, there is a very successful wrestling school where I live that seems to be legit. For the sake of simplicity, let's just all go ahead and assume the instructor/instructors are legit and are the real deal. Their clients are young athletes looking to compete in sanctioned wrestling matches... So there's them, and then...

There's also a traditional judo dojo close to where I live, led by a guy who won _national level _competitions in his sport in his younger years. The only issue I have with him is that him and his coach really emphasize how they are very traditional and they don't really aim to produce gold-medal winning fighters.

I'm a weightlifter and powerlifter first before I'm a martial artist. My true aim is to have enough combat (grappling) skills to dominate any same-sized hostile man who's out to harm me or a loved one, without having to resort to a weapon. And to me, self-defense does mean using lethal force when called for. So if he puts me in a position where I have to smash him to cripple-dom in order to get out of that ordeal, I don't mind doing it. Wrestling or judo be damned. I just wanna outmuscle any opponents without looking like I have a neurological impairment doing so.

Based on all of that, which do you think is the better choice for me? The bias that I have for judo here is that it's the official martial art of the Japanese metropolitan police force, while my bias for the wrestling instructor is that it might give me a good base for possible MMA bouts should I decide to take it to that level.

Thank you.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 30, 2022)

Zombocalypse said:


> Ha ha. Another one of those questions...
> 
> Here's the thing...
> 
> ...


It didn't matter so pick the one you like or the one that interests you more.  The deciding factor for me was that kung fu has a wide range of weapons.   It you like wrappings then it's not going to be wrestling


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 30, 2022)

The one you treat more seriously and work harder at will probably serve you best. To that end, visit the schools and decide which teaching method (and learning environment) is likely to suit you best, keep you coming back, etc.

If they're otherwise pretty comparable for you, go with the one that's most convenient. Having fewer excuses for those days you just really don't feel like making it to class can make a huge difference.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 30, 2022)

A: Which ... is the best?
B: X is the best.
C: Y is the best.
B: Are you stupid or something? ...
C: @#$%^&
B: &^%$#@!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm guessing your title is a reference to this stickied post? Beginners please read: What Kind of Pie is Best? (Finding a Martial Art)
If so, go back and read that post. If not, read it for the first time.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 30, 2022)

You have to understand that martial arts are as good as what the student wants to put in to it.

Exept for wrestling. Wrestling is just better.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 30, 2022)

To wrestle on the ski slope in the winter require different skill than to wrestle on the sand beach in the summer.

A Judo guy may lose in a wrestling tournament. A wrestler may lose in a Judo tournament.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 30, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> To wrestle on the ski slope in the winter require different skill than to wrestle on the sand beach in the summer.
> 
> A Judo guy may lose in a wrestling tournament. A wrestler may lose in a Judo tournament.



In wrestling you can judo throw. In judo you can't double leg.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 30, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> To wrestle on the ski slope in the winter require different skill than to wrestle on the sand beach in the summer.
> 
> A Judo guy may lose in a wrestling tournament. A wrestler may lose in a Judo tournament.


I like to wrestle in the pool, so the person who looses balances gets dunked


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 30, 2022)

drop bear said:


> In wrestling you can judo throw. In judo you can't double leg.


In wrestling you can't judo choke people unconscious, unless you go pro.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 1, 2022)

drop bear said:


> In wrestling you can judo throw. In judo you can't double leg.


I expect the two biggest obstacles for the wrestler woud be not getting DQ'd and dealing with defending grips on the gi. But they'd have a much better chance in a Judo tournament than a Judo player would in a wrestling tournament.


----------



## dunc (Dec 1, 2022)

The advantage of judo would be that you'll learn submissions, which are probably important in a self defence context
BJJ would most likely give you an all round approach if there's a place near you (wrestling and judo takedowns with a lot of control and submission options)


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2022)

dunc said:


> The advantage of judo would be that you'll learn submissions, which are probably important in a self defence context
> BJJ would most likely give you an all round approach if there's a place near you (wrestling and judo takedowns with a lot of control and submission options)



If you like punching though. Pins are generally OK.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Dec 1, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> A: Which ... is the best?
> B: X is the best.
> C: Y is the best.
> B: Are you stupid or something? ...
> ...


…an excerpt from many MT discussions…


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 21, 2022)

Zombocalypse said:


> Ha ha. Another one of those questions...
> 
> Here's the thing...
> 
> ...



Frankly, Bjj would give you the best of both worlds since it’s essentially wrestling and Judo combined. Also the Bjj community is healthier than the Judo community in the states (if that’s where you are).


----------



## Hanshi (Dec 21, 2022)

Which one??  Depends on your innate skills - flexibility, strength and preferences.  And I always taught that "will" is more important than "skill"; but together they present an awesome advantage.  It's important that you like the atmosphere (ambiance), teacher and focus of the techniques.  It will be a very personal choice rather than one size fits everyone.


----------

